# 05 Altima 3.5 SE-R



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

I was looking in the Nissan parts catalog at the 05 Altima to see what will change for 05 and I came acrossed a Altima 3.5 SE-R. I was like no way! The SE-R will go into production in 8/2004 and with have a different front, 18" rims, and other exterior changes from the regular Altima. It will be offered with a 5 speed AT and a 6 speed manual. I haven't find out performance number yet. 

Nismo will be available for this car too.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes sir! The excitement is uncontainable.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Ooof! I hope it isn't a flop.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Wow!
An Altima "SE-R"
The only models that Nissan
has let wear that distinguished badge
has been the Sentra and 200sx. Each
one of those came with bigger/stronger engines
as well as subltle body/interior mods.

I wonder what Nissan has in store for the 3.5 Altima
in terms of engine upgrade??


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> Wow!
> An Altima "SE-R"
> 
> I wonder what Nissan has in store for the 3.5 Altima
> in terms of engine upgrade??


It will be fun to see. I'd be willing to guess around G35 coupe numbers, which would be nice to have along with the 6 speed.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

NissanPerformanceMag did a story on the Altima SE-R this month.. read it


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> It will be fun to see. I'd be willing to guess around G35 coupe numbers, which would be nice to have along with the 6 speed.


o shit do yall know when it comes out? damn the G35 coupe has 280 hp r u serioius itll be like that!!! shit i might trade in my 04, and a 6 speed!! damn!!


----------

